# online measuring simulator



## morph (Apr 23, 2013)

I found this simulator online that allows you to use micrometers, dial indicators, calipers and more. I have a set of micrometers that hardly ever get used since i purchased several digital micrometers. I never really got good at using the manual type instruments so this simulator has really helped me get the hang of it.
Went out to the shop the other day and discovered my batteries were dead in my micrometer so I got out the manual one. well, I found that I had forgot how to use it.
Just thought I would post this for others that may need to keep their knowledge of how to use them up to date. And if you don't know how to use them this simulator will help.
You can find other instruments to play with as well. You may have to go to the top of the page and select your preferred language.
http://www.stefanelli.eng.br/en/aka-micrometer-caliper-outside-inch-ten-thousandths.html


----------



## November X-ray (Apr 23, 2013)

That's really neat, Thank you for sharing!


----------



## arlo (Apr 23, 2013)

That is useful.

Another useful site is Wisonsin On-line.  http://www.wisc-online.com/  They have instructional videos that cover a wide range of topics.  One of the newer items concerns DC motor controllers  http://www.wisc-online.com/Objects/ViewObject.aspx?ID=IAU16312  I think to take full advantage of the site they require registration.  I've registered and they've never been evil.


----------

